# What’s wrong with my mantis



## Nom (Feb 23, 2022)

So I got my orchid mantis a few days ago 
And it was happy feeding and moving around loved jumping on my hands then it became really lethargic and won’t eat when we got it had molted recently so I’m not sure if it’s molting again or dying.


----------



## agent A (Feb 23, 2022)

it looks emaciated
if it has a low appetite, it could be dehydrated
offer him droplets of DI water, warm her a little, and try offering a fly


----------



## Nom (Feb 23, 2022)

May I add it is also shaking then and now


mantisloverguy6000 said:


> it looks emaciated
> if it has a low appetite, it could be dehydrated
> offer him droplets of DI water, warm him a little, and try offering a fly


the Humidity is good and his enclosure is wet enough and I’ve offered him water on a cotton bud


----------



## Nom (Feb 23, 2022)

May I add it is also shaking then and now


----------



## Nom (Feb 23, 2022)

Nom said:


> May I add it is also shaking then and now
> 
> the Humidity is good and his enclosure is wet enough and I’ve offered him water on a cotton bud


I’ve also tried feeding earlier and he won’t eat and he’s nice and warm


----------



## agent A (Feb 23, 2022)

Nom said:


> May I add it is also shaking then and now
> 
> the Humidity is good and his enclosure is wet enough and I’ve offered him water on a cotton bud


they need to drink. humidity isn't enough-they can't absorb water from the air
what does the cage look like? what are the exact temps and humidities?


----------



## PrayingMantisPets (Feb 23, 2022)

feed him some honey off a toothpick. Might be a energy boost.


----------



## Nom (Feb 23, 2022)

PrayingMantisPets said:


> feed him some honey off a toothpick. Might be a energy boost.


I’ve also tried that and it’s still not moving


----------



## PrayingMantisPets (Feb 23, 2022)

Nom said:


> I’ve also tried that and it’s still not moving


It could be a molting phase. (I’m guessing it’s a pre sub male?) he/she could molt soon.


----------



## The Wolven (Feb 24, 2022)

Molting is a possibility. I would assume you know what your doing but orchid mantises are a finicky species. It would help if we knew the temperature and humidity. Too much humidity is not good for mantises.


----------



## Nom (Feb 25, 2022)

It’s dead if died yesterday


----------



## agent A (Feb 25, 2022)

Nom said:


> It’s dead if died yesterday


let us know how quickly it turns black and squishy. it could have had an infection, which manifests as very rapid post-mortem disintegration. 
it seems as though _Hymenopus coronatus _is very susceptible to infection, although I have not found this to be the case. I always recommend that people are careful with how humid they allow rearing containers to get and how frequently they clean cups. When I was living in humid RI, I'd rinse out rearing cups with hot water every 2 weeks. Now, in [email protected]$$ CO, I only do it every 3 weeks unless it's a big female with a big appetite


----------

